# Algae solution for 5.5 gallon freshwater tank



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Otto cats are great little algae eaters and they wont get longer than 1.5 inches. Also, make sure you are fighting the cause of the algae and not just the algae 

Metricide is a good algae killer / Carbon supplement for plants.

Otocinclus affinis


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

What kind(s) of algae do you have? There's no single critter that eats them all.


----------



## musician (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks! I will look into Otto Cats.

DarkCobra...just looking for general green algae control, it looks like I have brown or red algae buildup on my plant, but pretty sure I will have to get something else for that.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

+1 for the ottos


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't forget about snails.. people complain about them, but mine are little workhorses constantly grooming my plants. Sure, sometimes they dig a little too deep in a leaf, but overall I wouldn't trade them.


----------



## dinosore (Jun 14, 2010)

I have an otto in my 3gal and it cleans house on my brown algae


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

musician said:


> I also have three glofish in the tank, the frogs do not bother them.


FYI 3 goldfish in a 5.5 gallon is waaaay overstocked.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

tuffgong said:


> FYI 3 goldfish in a 5.5 gallon is waaaay overstocked.


Don't worry, the frogs will eat them if they can catch them. This should be a frog only tank.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

tuffgong said:


> FYI 3 goldfish in a 5.5 gallon is waaaay overstocked.


He didnt say goldfish, he said GLOfish.

3 is fine in a 5.5


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

> He didnt say goldfish, he said GLOfish.


"Smacks forehead"

I was thinking the exact same thing until I read this reply. I read it as goldfish also.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

doh!!!..Thanks craig


----------



## musician (Jul 8, 2010)

THANKS AGAIN everyone!! I'm going to hold off until there's enough algae to eat, then I'll look around for some of the suggestions. thanks again


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Otos prefer to be in groups but I don't think you'll need 3 or more in a 5.5 gal. If you do get them and they end up quelling your algae issue, don't let them go hungry! They love blanched zucchini :fish:


----------

